# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Ερωτήσεις για φάρμακα

## 11panos04

Παίδες,να σας ρωτησω ενα-δυο,ισως και περισσοτερα,πραγματακια.Εβ  λεπα πριν λιγο στο φακελακι INOXYL που εχω,λεει ειναι για αντιμετωπιση αναπνευστικων κι εντερικων λοιμωξεων,κολιβακιλωσεις-σαλμωνελλωσεις(τυφο-παρατυφο) ,παστερηδιωσεις (χολερα) .Θελω να ρωτησω,αυτο κανει για ολα τα αναπνευστικα κι εντερικα ή μονο γι αυτα που λεει τελικα;;;Κανει πχ καί για μυκοπλασμα ή τριχομοναδα;;;

Εγω προληπτικα το δινω σε δοσολογια 1,5γρ/λιτρο νερου,για τρεις μερες συνεχομενα,το δινω καλα;;;

Το Tylosin ειναι μονο για ορνιθωση κ μυκοπλασμωση;;;

Ποια αλλα σκευασματα μου προτεινετε,φθηνα αν γινεται,για κοκκιδια,τριχομοναδες,σαλμ  ωνελλες,μυκοπλασματα κ τετοια;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

> Παίδες,να σας ρωτησω ενα-δυο,ισως και περισσοτερα,πραγματακια.Εβ  λεπα πριν λιγο στο φακελακι INOXYL που εχω,λεει ειναι για αντιμετωπιση αναπνευστικων κι εντερικων λοιμωξεων,κολιβακιλωσεις-σαλμωνελλωσεις(τυφο-παρατυφο) ,παστερηδιωσεις (χολερα) .Θελω να ρωτησω,αυτο κανει για ολα τα αναπνευστικα κι εντερικα ή μονο γι αυτα που λεει τελικα;;;Κανει πχ καί για μυκοπλασμα ή τριχομοναδα;;;
> 
> Εγω προληπτικα το δινω σε δοσολογια 1,5γρ/λιτρο νερου,για τρεις μερες συνεχομενα,το δινω καλα;;;
> 
> Το Tylosin ειναι μονο για ορνιθωση κ μυκοπλασμωση;;;
> 
> Ποια αλλα σκευασματα μου προτεινετε,φθηνα αν γινεται,για κοκκιδια,τριχομοναδες,σαλμ  ωνελλες,μυκοπλασματα κ τετοια;;;
> 
> Φιλικα


ΠΑΝΟ το φαρμακο που αναφερεις (indoxyl η σωστη ονομασια  ) εχει δραστικη ουσια την κλινδαμυκινη που ανηκει στις λινκοσαμιδες για τις οποιες στην  << κτηνιατρικη φαρμακολογια >> αναφερεται 


http://www.virbac.gr/p-virbacgrpubgr...icroviakaN.pdf

<< Τα κατά Gram αρνητικά, καθώς επίσης *τα μυκοπλάσματα, είναι ανθεκτικά στη δράση τους*.>>  αρα για μυκοπλασμα δεν κανει .ειναι κυριως για σταφυλοκοκκικες λοιμωξεις .βεβαια δεν ξερω πως μπορει ενας απλος εκτροφεας να ξεχωρισει αν το πουλακι του εχει αναπνευστικο προβλημα για το ενα ειδος ή το αλλος ειδος μικροβιων ωστε να το χορηγησει και μαλιστα προληπτικα (δεν χρειαζεται να αναλυσω την θεση μου για προληπτικη χρηση αντιβιωσεων .ειναι γνωστο οτι ειναι καθετα αντιθετη σε κατι τετοιο ! ) την στιγμη μαλιστα που σαν ειδος αντιβιωσεων ειναι απο αυτες που προκαλουν και διαρροιες απο οτι εχω διαβασει .ειναι αντιστοιχο προιον με το lincomycin (νομιζω της chevita )  .για εντερικα δεν ειναι οι καταλληλοτερη κατηγορια αντιβιωσεων και σαφως δεν κανει για την τριχομοναδα την οποια χτυπουν αντιπαρασιτικες ουσιες οπως η μετρονιδαζολη (flagyl ) και η διμετρονιδαζολη (chevicol ) 

το tylosin ειναι συνδιασμος μιας τετρακυκλινης (χλωροτετρακυκλινη ) και της τυλοσινης .οι τετρακυκλινες καποτε κανανε και για τα δυο .ομως η καταχρηση στην κτηνοτροφια για προληπτικη χρηση σαν αυτην που κανουν και αρκετοι εκτροφεις στα οικοσιτα πτηνα ,εκανε αρκετα μικροβια ανθεκτικα σε αυτες .η χλωροτετρακυκλινη του τυλοσιν απο μονη της δεν θα εκανε τιποτα πια στο μυκοπλασμα .η τυλοσινη ομως ειναι δραστικη και εξειδικευμενη για μυκοπλασμα .ομως το σκευασμα tylosin ειναι ενα σκευασμα που δεν αναφερει τα mg της καθε ουσιας (δεν ειναι καποιο απο τα πιστοποιημενα του εοφ  απο οσο ξερω τα οποια σε καθε δραστικη ουσια αναφερουν συγκεντρωσεις )  που εχει .μπορει να ειναι δραστικοτατο αλλα εγκριτο στην κτηνιατρικη θεωρειται οτι αναφερει συγκεντρωση και ποσοστο στο συνολα ανα ουσια που ειναι συμφωνα με τις διεθνεις κτηνιατρικες προδιαγραφες .σκευασμα που αν βρεις αναφερει τετοια στοιχεια ειναι το tylan με σκετη τυλοσινη .δραστικη στα μυκοπλασματα ειναι και η ενροφλοξασινη  ενω ακολουθουν και η ερυθρομυκινη (που αλλου ειναι ...νερακι ) και η δοξυκυκλινη που ειναι νεοτερη τετρακυκλινη που ακομα ειναι σχετικα δραστικη .vibramycin ειναι ενα σκευασμα που την εχει .η συγκεκριμενη ειναι καλη και για ορνιθωση 

σεβαστηκα την επιθυμια σου να καλυψω καποιες αποριες σου ,σεβασου και συ την παρακληση μου να δωσεις αυτα τα φαρμακα μονο με δοσολογια γιατρου ή ζωοτεχνολογου με πτυχιο και μονο αν εχεις προβλημα και οχι προληπτικα !

δεν υπαρχουν φθηνα ή ακριβα φαρμακα αλλα καταλληλα σε καθε περιπτωση και ειδος πουλιου , φαρμακα!

----------


## 11panos04

Εγω βασικα χρησιμοποιω πολυ,λογω τιμης(με αλλη εννοια το λεω),της ταφαρμ τις σταγονες.Πχ για μυκοπλασμα κ τετοια εδινα το αβιομισιν,για ταινια εδινα τενιαζιν,αλλα απ ο τι κατεληξα,ειναι μαλλον αδυναμα,γι αυτο και ψαχνω φαρμακα αλλων εταιριων για τα μικροβια.Μετα απο πολλους μηνες διαμονης σε εξωτερικες κλουβες,εφερα τα πουλακια μου εδω.Παρατηρω  στα παπαγαλακια κατι σαν φταρνισμα,οχι επιμονο,ισως κ να το κανουν ετσι κι αλλιως,επειδη ειμαι εγω μπροστα κ ενοχλουνται,δεν εδωσα ποτε ιδιαιτερη σημασια,εκτος απο τωρα.Και θελω,λογω αυτου,να κανω προληπτικα αγωγη στα πουλια,επειδη ηταν κ τοσο καιρο εξω κ ξαφνικα βρεθηκαν μεσα,με ενα φαρμακο για αναπνευστικα και εντερικα.Αν εχετε καποιο να προτεινετε,αυτο θελω να μου πειτε.Αν υπαρχει και καποιο που να καλυπτει παραπανω απο ενα μικροβιο,καλυτερα.Το να επισκεφθω κτηνιατρο,δεν το δεχομαι σα λυση,γιατι δε μπορει να γινει ετσι κι αλλιως,λογω του οικονομικου της επισκεψης.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

Μπορει στο νεο εσωτερικο χωρο που τα εχεις κατι να τα προκαλει αλλεργια .απο φως ,σκονη ή υγρασια ο χωρος πως ειναι; δωσε για 1 βδομαδα συνεχως καθε μερα σε ολα βιολογικο μηλοξυδο σε δοση 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου σε 100 ml νερου .αν στην πορεια δεις να χειροτερευουν τα ξαναλεμε .μονο να μας πεις ποσες μερες τα εχεις στον καινουργιο χωρο και πριν ποσες παρατηρησες φταρνισμα .

το ανιομισιν σαν συνδιασμος ουσιων (ειναι δυο ) δεν ειναι ασχημος απλα τοσο αυτο οσο και πολλα αλλα αλλων εταιριων που κυκλοφορουν στα πετ σοπ δεν ειναι κτηνιατρικα με την εννοια να αναγραφουν την ποσοτητα της % σε mg της δραστικης ουσιας .κατι τετοιο δεν εξασφαλιζει τη δραστικοτητα του (που μπορει να υπαρχει ) οταν βεβαια εχει να αντιμετωπισει ασθενεια που ανηκει στο φασμα δρασης αντιβιοτικων με συνδιασμο τριμεθοπριμης με καποια σουλφοναμιδη (σε αυτο η σουλφαμιδομεθοξινη αν θυμαμαι καλα ) .αντιστοιχα του ανθρωπινα φαρμακα (που δεν ξερουμε την δοση τους ) ειναι τα septrin και bactrimel και κτηνιατρικο το cozumix plus ισως και αλλα.ομως οπως και καθε αντιβιοτικο ειναι καλο εκει που πρεπει ! δεν ενδικνυονται για καθε περιπτωση .ακομα και τα ευρεου φασματος αντιβιοτικα χτυπανε ευρυ φασμα βακτηριων ,οχι πχ παρασιτων ή μυκητων που δινουν σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ασθενειων ,παρομοια συμπτωματα .επισης υπαρχουν ευρεου φασματος αντιβιοτικα που εχουν συχνα εξασθενημενη δραση πχ τετρακυκλινες .ευρεου φασματος δεν σημαινει δραστικο σε πολλα αλλα φτιαγμενο για πολλα ,ασχετο το ποσο δραστικο εχει καταληξει .αντιθετα υπαρχουν εξειδεικευμενα πχ η τυλοσινη (ουσια οχι το φαρμακο ) για κατι (αναπνευτικες λοιμωξεις απο μυκοπλασματα κυριως ) με μεγαλη δραστικοτητα ακομη και απο ευρεου φασματος ,αλλα μη ιδιατερα δραστικο σε ευρυ φασμα μικροβιων

----------


## 11panos04

Ειναι στο χωρο που βρισκονται...απο τις 3/9,τους εχει χορηγηθει απο τοτε προληπτικα αντικοκκιδιακο , πολυβιταμινες κι απο σημερα το πρωι τα εβαλα μηλοξυδο,αλλα σε δοσολογια 3μλ/λιτρο. 1κουτ.γλυκου,δλδ περιπου 2,5μλ((αν θυμαμαι καλα),στα 100μλ νερου,δεν ειναι πολυ;;;Δε θελω να τα ''χασω'' τα πουλια,για κανενα λογο,το λεω προκαταβολικα αυτο.

Αν θυμαμαι καλα...Το ''φταρνισμα'' αυτο πρεπει να το ακουω απο  τοτε,καθε φορα που θα ασχοληθω με το κλουβι τους,πχ γαι να το καθαρισω,το ακουω.Δεν εχω προσεξει αν το κανουν εν απουσια μου.

Ο χωρος καθαριζεται κι αεριζεται καθημερινα.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ψαξε και σκεψου για κατι στο χωρο που τα φερνει αλλεργια .αν μπορεις βγαλε στο χωρο που τα ειχες πριν 2-3 απο αυτα που εχουν προβλημα .

το μηλοξυδο δεν σου το εδωσα για απλη προληψη αλλα γιατι θελω να δω αν θα εχεις σαφη βελτιωση (οχι ιαση ) με την ποσοτητα αυτη .ειναι ακινδυνη αν δινεται οσο διαστημα σου λεω  μονο  και επισης καθε μηνα για το ιδιο διαστημα αν δινεις ιδια ποσοτητα σε 200 ml  .η ποσοτητα που αναφερεις μπορει να δινεται ακομη και καθημερινα ισως .αν θες βαλε 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 100 ml και πιες εσυ πρωτα να διαπιστωσεις την οποια οξυτητα .αρκει να δωσεις μονο βιολογικο μηλοξυδο .οχι καποιο αλλο

----------


## 11panos04

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι βιολογικο.Να σας πω κ τ ονομα,γραφει πανω μηλοξυδο Παρος Σιφναιου,απο εκλεκτη ποικιλια μηλων.Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας...

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι βιολογικο ΠΑΝΟ .το οξινο περιβαλλον που θες θα στο δημιοουργησει αλλα δεν εχει καποια ενζυμα και την << μαγια >> με την οποια γινεται η οξινιση στο χυμο μηλου που εχουν πολλα απο τα θετικα στοιχεια του μηλοξυδου.αν ηταν δυσκολο να βρεις ισως να μην επαιμενα αλλα πανευκολα μπορεις να βρεις και χωρις κοστος και βιολογικο

----------


## 11panos04

Αυτό είναι το INOXYL,που σας ελεγα.




Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Δημητρη,προς το παρον θα βαλω απ αυτο.Αν με φερει ο δρομος εξω απο μαγαζι,που δεν ξερω πού μπορεις να βρεις βιολογικο μηλοξυδο,θα ρωτησω,αν κ ξερω οτι τα βιολογικα ειναι πιο ακριβα απο τα υπολοιπα...

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ βιλογικο μηλοξυδο σχεδον μισο λιτρο ισως και παραπανω θα βρεις με 3 ευρω ανετα.εχουν και τα μαρκετ καποια στον παγκο των βιολογικων .

το φαρμακο που δειχνεις ειναι τελικα αλλο .... αλλα αν το οξολονικο νατριο που λεει εχει σχεση με το οξολινικο οξυ που εχει το asminine της ταφαρμ ,δεν θα στο συνιστουσα .παμπαλαια πρωτης γενιας κινολονη που εχουν αναπτυξει ανθεκτικοτητα παμπολλα στελεχη μικροβιων αν ισχυουν οσα εχω διαβασει

----------


## 11panos04

Πηρα τελικα βιολογικο μηλοξυδο,κυριως γιατι το αλλο τελειωνε και το χρησιμοποιουμε καί στην κουζινα.Ειναι διπλασιας τιιμης,κ κατι ψιλα παραπανω.Εβαλα ενα κουταλακι στα 100μλ.Καθε μερα να βαζω καινουριο ή φτανει;;;Εχω στα πουλια μου ποτιστρες με μπιλια,κατι ψιλα πινουν,αλλα ακομη δεν τα βασιζομαι μόνο με αυτες.Αν ηταν αλλιως,θα το βαζα σ αυτες,κ θα κρατουσε πιο πανω απο μερα σα φρεσκο.

Ενας φιλος εκτροφεας εχει στο φαρμακειο του ενα φαρμακο,τιλσιν μου πε.ΟΧΙ τυλοσιν,τιλσιν,σε φακελακια.Ειναι γαι σαλμονελλα,τυφο,,παρατυφο κ τετοια.Εχειεπισης μια αντιβιωση,αν τη θυμαμαι καλως,νιφουραμισίν.Του ειπα οτι δεν τα ειχα χρησιμοποιησει ποτέ,κ μου λεει''κι ουτε να χρειαστει να τα χρησιμοποιησεις.Τα χρησιμοποιει μόνο αν δει καποιο αναπνευστικο προβλημα(το πρωτο φαρμακο),ή τιποτα εντερικα(το δευτερο).Το πρωτο ηταν πολυ ακριβο,η αντιβιωση γυρω στα 4Ε εκανε.Θα τον ρωτησω ξανα,οταν με το καλο παω.

Εγω τωρα,τους εχω κανει αυτα που σας ειπα σε αλλο μηνυμα προληπτικα.Πρεπει να τους κανω τιποτα αλλο;;;Δινω κ πολλα βοτανα στην αυγοτροφη,οσο να ναι,κατι ''πιανουν'' κι αυτα.

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

Το βιολογικό μηλόξυδο εγώ το βάζω μείγμα με νερό 1:3 χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα στα πουλιά, δλδ σε 100ml ποτίστρα 25ml μηλόξυδο και 75ml νερό. Πρόσεχε τις ποτίστρες με τη μπίλια επειδή το βιολογικό μηλόξυδο είναι ακατέργαστο και έχει ίζημα μήπως σου προκαλέσει μπλοκάρισμα στις μπίλιες και δεν μπορούνε τα πουλιά να πιούνε νερό.

----------

